# Chest + Tri Routine advice?



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well ive just been wondering if this particular sessions is up to scratch. I had a rotator cuff problem on my left shoulder which is why i do db presses before bench, and when i bench i have to do quite a close grip and tuck my elbows in. I also cant really do any isolations for chest like flies without shoulder pain. Oh and dips are a definate no no, there the reason i did my shoulder in

3 sets incline DB Press

3 sets Decline DB press

3 sets BB bench

3 sets Skullcrushers

3 sets Cable Pulldown

Im currently bulking trying to pack on mass, in regards to diet im aiming for 3k cals a day, with atleast 300g protein a day

Any advice/info is appreciated. thanks


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I think looking at one session anyone can say yes it's great or no it's crap but what does your overall plan look like with training and diet? What are your goals?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

OJay said:


> I think looking at one session anyone can say yes it's great or no it's crap but what does your overall plan look like with training and diet? What are your goals?


Included it just now in original post


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

The routine for chest and tri's looks ok. How long have you been training etc.?

For me there isn't enough volume there, I normally do 20-30 sets per bodypart but everyone's different. Only way to find out is give it a go, don't worry about what other people think or what they're doing, do what works for YOU


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

If you have a rotor cuff or ac problem i'd rest it or it'l juts get worse.

As its a rc problem you could have caused it doing another excercise or muscle group, shoulders for example.

How often are you training using your rc?


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

3 sets...of how many reps, what are you eating to bulk, i had the same problem, theres nothing to stop you going a little lighter but keep the form etc...

doesnt seem a lot there to me tbh, i like to hit each muscle about 10-15 times per set!!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

id keep tris away from chest!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

kev1 said:


> id keep tris away from chest!!!!


Whys that mate?

I do chest with tri's all the time... When they're half baked from chest work you may as well finish the job


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

kev1 said:


> id keep tris away from chest!!!!


he aint doing much so can prolly get away with it. otherwise i agree


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i started out doin chest n tri`s but started getting silly once i got into it. my tri`s were fried after chest.

these days i do chest n bi`s and give my tri`s a big hit after legs or back. with them being fresh i can do more


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Do rotator cuff work e3d m8, helped mine alot.

Other than that get some fly's in, light enough to not cause pain but you really shouldnt skip them imo, great for building


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thats the reason! there wasted after chest!

i do chest on its own as well as tris!!!

i want to rope pulldown a **** load just for starters, skull crush minimum of 75kg, single overheads and dips etc!!! which i know id struggle with after my chest routine!

i want to fully hit my tris hard and heavy for full development and strength which will help my chest and shoulder routines!


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

thats the point eezy mate! he needs more volume!!!!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Too much volume is bad though too! Some people like very low volume..


----------

